# Building a Makita 3600BR from spare parts



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Before turning in for the day I thought that I'd go through an Australian Makita spare parts price list, the total, not including a couple of parts marked "call for price", came to..................................................................wait for it!



$1664.86!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

$1664.86 isn't too bad. If you're talking Taiwanese dollars.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ralph Barker said:


> $1664.86 isn't too bad. If you're talking Taiwanese dollars.


Unfortunately it was Aussie dollars! But on reflection, it's no different to building a car from spare parts.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Makes me think they must be building them with mostly spare parts over here.


Ručna glodalica 3612C
PROIZVOĐAČ: MAKITA
Cijena: 4.130,00

That's Croatian for
Hand held router 3612c
manufacturer Makita
Price : 4130.00 kuna

Up until recently 4130.00 kuna would have converted to 1000 Australian dollars, but now it's just 780 Aus$ :sad:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

gav said:


> Makes me think they must be building them with mostly spare parts over here.
> 
> 
> Ručna glodalica 3612C
> ...


That being the case it gives you room to manoeuvre for a second hand one whilst over here. Why not post a wanted add on Free Classifieds | Buy, Sell, Jobs, Property & More | Gumtree Brisbane there is no charge. I just posted one on the Perth site: see picture and surprisingly, whilst sorting the screen shot I received a reply from a guy who said he once bought a box full of electric power tools to restore on long wet winter days and never did! He's going to sort through the and let me know, I've answered saying that I'd like to know just what he has with a few pictures if possible.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry, while we have your undivided attention in re construction mode, I am after a couple of those spring loaded wing nut screws that hold the fence rods to the router body....any idea what size thread and where I can obtain them, Regards........AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Al Robins said:


> Harry, while we have your undivided attention in re construction mode, I am after a couple of those spring loaded wing nut screws that hold the fence rods to the router body....any idea what size thread and where I can obtain them, Regards........AL


Al., both my 3600br's came without them but no problem, the originals are 5mm x 15mm and with a list price of $4.16 for EACH screw and EACH spring, I've simply used 5mm x 12mm socket screws without springs, which are either tightened on the rods or fully down when not in use. The two shown will reach you in Snowtown early next week.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

If the springs are intended to prevent the bolt unscrewing by itself,a small dab of Loctite on the threads will help. It works a bit like Nyloc nuts do, tightening up the fit.

HTH

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Peter, I've been using those socket screws as is on skis for eight or nine years without the slightest sign of a problem, other than the slight inconvenience of having to use a key.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Found one Harry.
Router Makita 3612 (eBay item 130455341433 end time 22-Nov-10 18:01:51 AEDST) : Home

Only 30 minutes from where my brother lives. Trouble is I can't sign up for an ebay account untill I'm in Australia and by that time the auction is done !
Would prefer to see it hands on first anyway, was hoping there was some way to contact the seller, but need to have an account to do that.

I'm sure I'll find one in a pawn shop whilst I'm there.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone know anything about the brand Maktec by Makita ?
Considerably cheaper tools. The router looks ok, although lacks variable speed.
As I'm considering it for table use, I could always have an external speed control.
http://www.makita.com.au/products/maktec/item/router/mt360-127mm-plunge-router?Prodid=491


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you Harry for your kind donation...."i dips me lid"......(apologies to the bard, CJ Dennis).....keep an eye on the postie.....Regards....AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

gav said:


> Found one Harry.
> Router Makita 3612 (eBay item 130455341433 end time 22-Nov-10 18:01:51 AEDST) : Home
> 
> Only 30 minutes from where my brother lives. Trouble is I can't sign up for an ebay account untill I'm in Australia and by that time the auction is done !
> ...


Why not get your relations over here to bid for it, it sure does seem to be worth bidding for.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

gav said:


> Anyone know anything about the brand Maktec by Makita ?
> Considerably cheaper tools. The router looks ok, although lacks variable speed.
> As I'm considering it for table use, I could always have an external speed control.
> Maktec - Simple Solid Power


Whilst I have no hands on experience with Mactec, the fact that Makita produces them and that hobby use is minimal compared to professional use, I really wouldn't hesitate to give the brand a try. I can visualise you arriving back in Croatia with a bundle of routers!


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Is the 3612 variable speed ? Doesn't say in the ad.
Considering asking my brother to bid on it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

gav said:


> Is the 3612 variable speed ? Doesn't say in the ad.
> Considering asking my brother to bid on it.


Sorry Gav but the 3612 is fixed speed whilst the 3612C is variable, but it's still a very good router for all but the biggest cutters. The seller may just have left off the letter "C" thinking it was unimportant. The "C" version also has more power, hardly two adds show the same power for either model, example, I just saw a review for the 3612C which listed it at 1850watts whereas my router clearly says 2300 watts!


----------

